# Sticky  SEGTOA Membership



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi,
As SEGTOA's V.P. of Memberships, I would like to invite you to visit the SEGTOA web site and become a member. Most SEGTOA members are in the Atlanta area but we do have quite a few members in other parts of Georgia, as well as, Alabama, Florida and South Carolina. SEGTOA is a chapter member of the national club, GTOAA. The SEGTOA web site provides information about SEGTOA and a link to GTOAA. You may click on my forum signature to go directly to our web site.

New members are automatically members to SEGTOA & GTOAA at a cost of $40 for the first year. Go ahead, download an application today. Please note that the application to include GTOAA is in the process of being updated. If you decide to join, just fill out the application and mail with your check in the amount of $40 to the address on the application. We will take care of the rest.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.
Thank you and happy motoring,
Barry Dameron (aka yellowjacket)
770-505-2919 (no calls after 8pm)
[email protected]


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

*SEGTOA Application*

Update for the SEGTOA web site. The new application in on our web site. Check it out a become a member. 
Thanks

Barry Dameron
SEGTOA V.P. of Membership
(770) 505-2919
[email protected]


----------

